# State Cup 2019 Rainout?(Galway Downs)



## Marv (Jan 28, 2019)

Hello everyone I did a search and didn’t find anything on this subject... Anyone on here from Cal south have any input on the possibility of games rescheduling for this weekend? As many parents I’m trying to schedule my weekend but I wonder if they will reschedule since they already did it once for this tournament.

If someone already asked this my bad. Thank you.


----------



## SSJSG UI (Jan 28, 2019)

there is rain in the forecast at Norco too...so will the games there be postponed?


----------



## Chalklines (Jan 28, 2019)

Looking ugly this weekend and next


----------



## Goforgoal (Jan 28, 2019)

Looking at the forecast it doesn't look good. I'd say the odds of all games at all venues being postponed and rescheduled is pretty high. We should hear from Cal South in a couple days.


----------



## MWN (Jan 29, 2019)

The procedure is that on Wed/Thur an evaluation of the fields will be done by the complex operators, another evaluation will be made on Friday morning (assuming clear skys).  

Generally speaking, the complex to "close" first is always Oceanside, due to a construction defect of sorts (built on a silica mine that is settling causing drainage issues), Silverlakes and Galway are generally fairly good at taking on and absorbing reasonable amounts of water, but once waterlogged, they will close too.  San Bernardino has a professional field management team, so they will be in much better shape than in years past, but San Bernardino still is going through a multi-year renovation.

The facilities that are built on a USGA sand base are by far in the best shape, but nothing out here, to my knowledge, achieves the ideal 12" sand base, which is capable of absorbing an 1"+ of rain within an hour.  So we basically have mostly native soil complexes, with dormant bermuda grass (some are overseeded) that can handle about 1/4 to 1/2 inch of rain 24 hours before play time.

That said, if the forecast is for more than .5 inch on Saturday, expect most facilities to shutdown.


----------



## socalkdg (Jan 29, 2019)

If fields close for a weekend, do following weekends get pushed back for other age groups so that makeups can get played?


----------



## MWN (Jan 29, 2019)

socalkdg said:


> If fields close for a weekend, do following weekends get pushed back for other age groups so that makeups can get played?


Cal South builds in "Rain Dates" to the schedule every few weeks to give it a buffer, its possible that some ages do get pushed back.


----------



## Goforgoal (Jan 29, 2019)

Update posted this afternoon ...

*> WEATHER . . (Updated: Tuesday Jan 29 @ 2:00PM). . All venues remain open for play, BUT, State Cup is closely monitoring the forecast for Feb 2-3. A decision to play Feb 2-3 will be posted here by Wednesday evening and emails will also be sent to all listed Team Administrators.*


----------



## Marv (Jan 29, 2019)

Thank you all for the good info


----------



## MWN (Jan 30, 2019)

I just checked the weather forecast for Temecula (Galway Downs), Norco (Silverlakes), Oceanside (SoCal Soccer Complex) San Bernardino (SB Soccer Complex), and Lancaster (Soccer Complex).

Thursday calls for .5" at all locals.
Saturday call for .5" at Oceanside and Lancaster; and 1-2" at Galway, Silverlakes and San Bernardino.

My Wednesday morning prediction is Cal South suspends state cup this weekend.


----------



## Marv (Jan 30, 2019)

MWN said:


> I just checked the weather forecast for Temecula (Galway Downs), Norco (Silverlakes), Oceanside (SoCal Soccer Complex) San Bernardino (SB Soccer Complex), and Lancaster (Soccer Complex).
> 
> Thursday calls for .5" at all locals.
> Saturday call for .5" at Oceanside and Lancaster; and 1-2" at Galway, Silverlakes and San Bernardino.
> ...


You were correct it’s canceled. Silver lakes is still up in the air


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 30, 2019)

Marv said:


> You were correct it’s canceled. Silver lakes is still up in the air


They will probably suspend SL so that all games are played at one time. Our DA game was proactively moved to our home field (turf) with rain looming.


----------



## Surfref (Jan 30, 2019)

Marv said:


> Hello everyone I did a search and didn’t find anything on this subject... Anyone on here from Cal south have any input on the possibility of games rescheduling for this weekend? As many parents I’m trying to schedule my weekend but I wonder if they will reschedule since they already did it once for this tournament.
> 
> If someone already asked this my bad. Thank you.


I got an email from my referee association saying all State Cup games this weekend are cancelled.  My nephew got a similar email for Silverlakes.


----------



## Desert619 (Jan 31, 2019)

Surfref said:


> I got an email from my referee association saying all State Cup games this weekend are cancelled.  My nephew got a similar email for Silverlakes.


So silverlakes will be cancelled?


----------



## Sokrplayer75 (Jan 31, 2019)

I don't think it has been decided. I think we will get an update tomorrow (Friday).


----------



## soccer661 (Jan 31, 2019)

Website says Silverlakes still pending for State Cup (see below)
And looks like we are still on for G2007 National Cup at Silverlakes (guessing they will move us to back of Silverlakes like they did for CRL where fields are less impacted by rain?)

Unless there is something else official that hasn't come out yet...

*> WEATHER . . (Updated: Wednesday Jan 30 @ 7:45PM). . SilverLakes, Norco is PENDING a decision to play Feb 2-3. All other State Cup venues Are CLOSED for State Cup play February 2-3. Revised schedules for Feb 9-10 will be published by Tuesday Feb 5th.*


----------



## Goforgoal (Jan 31, 2019)

Sokrplayer75 said:


> I don't think it has been decided. I think we will get an update tomorrow (Friday).


I'm hoping they provide a definitive update by tonight.


----------



## Sokrplayer75 (Jan 31, 2019)

Goforgoal said:


> I'm hoping they provide a definitive update by tonight.


Agree 100%, for some reason I recall reading somewhere where we would get an update Friday.


----------



## BananaKick (Jan 31, 2019)

one hour ago.......large clouds looming.........I wonder if those SL backfields should hold up well?


----------



## watfly (Jan 31, 2019)

A buddy of mine that is Manager for a B08 team has been informed that the games at Silverlakes have been cancelled.


----------



## MWN (Jan 31, 2019)

Silverlakes has always been the last to "call it."  Their fields are generally in good shape all the time, which is an indication of a sand cap and I would guess they could easily absorb a 1/4" to 1/2" of rain, but the forecast is showing 1"+, which will destroy the fields if played on.  Note, many semi-pro fields will have about a 3" to 4" sandcap, and the general rule of thumb is USGA sand can take on about 25% before liquefaction occurs.  Professional fields are 12" sand caps.  I have no idea what Silverlakes actually is.

That said, you have to look at it from Silverlakes point of view, which is the loss of parking revenue, which is likely in excess of $50k this weekend (assuming 200 teams).  If I was them, I would put off the decision until the last possible date/time.  Its SoCal and its not uncommon that suddenly a storm just doesn't make it down here.  You have a facility that needs that parking revenue to keep up with its bond/bank payments and maintenance program.


----------



## Chalklines (Jan 31, 2019)

SB and Ventura County's got hammered already today with thunderstorms. 2 inches + in some areas already.

That same system looks to fall on Norco at 3pm. The powers to be are probably waiting to see the impact of todays storm.

With Baldwin Park already reporting 0.25in at 10:45 my best guess is things will be cancled.

On the parking note. I would gladly pay more for parking next weekend not to get stuck in Los Angeles traffic during a big storm coming and going to the facility. Just charge everyone $15 a car and cut your losses in ½. It's a reasonable solution.


----------



## Desert619 (Jan 31, 2019)

The cal south mudline said as of today 830am the silver lakes games are going on as scheduled


----------



## Papa Teran (Jan 31, 2019)

Desert619 said:


> The cal south mudline said as of today 830am the silver lakes games are going on as scheduled


National Cup Mudline has been updated at 11am and all fields closed and all games have been canceled for the upcoming weekend.

Cal South State Tournament Mud Lines 714.999.3444


----------



## Goforgoal (Jan 31, 2019)

Papa Teran said:


> National Cup Mudline has been updated at 11am and all fields closed and all games have been canceled for the upcoming weekend.
> 
> Cal South State Tournament Mud Lines 714.999.3444


Yep, Presidents Cup Mud Line now says the same, and the website has been updated ...

*> WEATHER . . (Updated: Wednesday Jan 31 @ 11:15AM). . All State Cup venues Are CLOSED, including now SilverLakes, Norco, for State Cup play February 2-3. Revised schedules for Feb 9-10 will be published by Tuesday Feb 5th.*


----------



## soccer661 (Jan 31, 2019)

I just got an email from Cal South at 11am that National Cup for G2007 was ON...??
So it must have literally just changed...everything closed now??


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Jan 31, 2019)

soccer661 said:


> I just got an email from Cal South at 11am that National Cup for G2007 was ON...??
> So it must have literally just changed...everything closed now??


https://2019nationalcupyoungers.sportsaffinity.com/Tour/public/info/accepted_list.asp?sessionguid=&tournamentguid=C194C1BE-EDD2-49A4-8F89-285BE99F235A&show=girls


----------



## Surfref (Jan 31, 2019)

Just watched the local weather ladies (Dagman and Aloha) and the forecast is for heavy rain 1-3 inches beginning late Friday night and going throughSunday evening.  My weather app says it will rain in Norco Saturday through Monday.  While they could play games at Silverlakes on the artificial turf fields I would rather not have my team play in the cold, rain and wind.


----------



## Soccer Cat (Feb 3, 2019)

Does anybody know if the teams the other National Cup weekends in February will be pushed back now that this weekend’s games were cancelled?


----------



## RedCard (Feb 3, 2019)

Soccer Cat said:


> Does anybody know if the teams the other National Cup weekends in February will be pushed back now that this weekend’s games were cancelled?


I know that the G05 National Cup was suppose to start on Feb 23 and that the 1st round schedule was out, but now the schedule is down, so IMO they may be changing it. The 1st round was spread out over 2 weekends weekends with 1 game a day so maybe (again, just my opinion) 1 day will have 2 games. The only thing I really do know is that the 2 rained out weekends really threw a monkey wrench into the whole State/National Cup.


----------



## Caltek (Feb 3, 2019)

RedCard said:


> I know that the G05 National Cup was suppose to start on Feb 23 and that the 1st round schedule was out, but now the schedule is down, so IMO they may be changing it. The 1st round was spread out over 2 weekends weekends with 1 game a day so maybe (again, just my opinion) 1 day will have 2 games. The only thing I really do know is that the 2 rained out weekends really threw a monkey wrench into the whole State/National Cup.


You have to remember state cup was pushed up by 2 weeks this year. It has always started the last weekend of Jan and this year started the weekend of the 15th I believe. So I think they moved it up to have some flex ability with play dates due to the rain.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 3, 2019)

RedCard said:


> I know that the G05 National Cup was suppose to start on Feb 23 and that the 1st round schedule was out, but now the schedule is down, so IMO they may be changing it. The 1st round was spread out over 2 weekends weekends with 1 game a day so maybe (again, just my opinion) 1 day will have 2 games. The only thing I really do know is that the 2 rained out weekends really threw a monkey wrench into the whole State/National Cup.


I agree. There going to have to. But, DAM we got rain.


----------



## socalkdg (Feb 5, 2019)

New schedules were back up yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Chalklines (Feb 5, 2019)

socalkdg said:


> New schedules were back up yesterday afternoon.


And more rain Saturday morning


----------



## timbuck (Feb 5, 2019)

Anyone know why g07 presidents has group play split across 2 weekends?  (Was this way before the rain).  Doesn’t seem to be the case for most other age groups.


----------



## LifeOfSoccer (Feb 5, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Anyone know why g07 presidents has group play split across 2 weekends?  (Was this way before the rain).  Doesn’t seem to be the case for most other age groups.


It was like that from the get go


----------



## timbuck (Feb 5, 2019)

LifeOfSoccer said:


> It was like that from the get go


Yes.  Any reason why this age group has it this way?  Do others?


----------



## jrcaesar (Feb 5, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Yes. Any reason why this age group has it this way? Do others?


Boys Gov 05s are split up now in the new schedule (and Round of 64 pushed back a weekend).


----------



## Threeyardsback (Feb 5, 2019)

RedCard said:


> I know that the G05 National Cup was suppose to start on Feb 23 and that the 1st round schedule was out, but now the schedule is down, so IMO they may be changing it. The 1st round was spread out over 2 weekends weekends with 1 game a day so maybe (again, just my opinion) 1 day will have 2 games. The only thing I really do know is that the 2 rained out weekends really threw a monkey wrench into the whole State/National Cup.


The table that list the entry deadline, bracket draw, roster freeze, and start date now shows a start date of March 2.  One can only assume that means we start a week late.


----------



## timbuck (Feb 5, 2019)

Anyone have insight on Presidents Girls 04 and how the opening weekend(s) will work?  It's Spring break that week and trying to make some possible plans.


----------



## Dargle (Feb 5, 2019)

socalkdg said:


> New schedules were back up yesterday afternoon.


Still down for youngers National Cup.


----------



## Threeyardsback (Feb 5, 2019)

Dargle said:


> Still down for youngers National Cup.


The full schedule is not posted, but the table that shows the starting date has been changed to March 2nd


----------



## Keepers_Keeper (Feb 5, 2019)

So frustrating...our wonderful trip to Lancaster this weekend now has to be pushed back to the President's day weekend.  Which means our hotel has to move all our reservations.  Don't even get me started on what a cluster it was just trying to get reservations for the original dates.  While we were fortunate to get all rooms at the same hotel, many teams weren't.  Now we have to wait for other teams to cancel to if their games were rescheduled to another weekend as well.  Cal South really messed up by not even telling the local hotels about the tournament schedules so they could plan on the cluster that came their way - every team manager had to call hotels directly and they were not prepared.


----------



## timbuck (Feb 5, 2019)

Cal-South has a lot of blame on a lot of things.  I'm not sure calling all of the hotels in Lancaster to tell them it's raining should be on their priority list.


----------



## MWN (Feb 5, 2019)

There is rain in the forecast, but its currently listed as "light."  That shouldn't impact the facilities, especially because they will have a few days to dry out.  If anything, the fields should all be beautiful this weekend, especially those that overseeded with a cool season grass (not Galway).


----------



## SBSC (Feb 5, 2019)

Keepers_Keeper said:


> So frustrating...our wonderful trip to Lancaster this weekend now has to be pushed back to the President's day weekend.  Which means our hotel has to move all our reservations.  Don't even get me started on what a cluster it was just trying to get reservations for the original dates.  While we were fortunate to get all rooms at the same hotel, many teams weren't.  Now we have to wait for other teams to cancel to if their games were rescheduled to another weekend as well.  Cal South really messed up by not even telling the local hotels about the tournament schedules so they could plan on the cluster that came their way - every team manager had to call hotels directly and they were not prepared.


It is probably not fair to blame Cal South.  At the San Bernardino Soccer Complex, we notify our hotel partners of our schedule so they can be prepared.  Last week we were in constant phone and email contact with all the hotels in our area, keeping them up to date of the rain situation and likelihood of cancellation.  We also let all the hoteliers know that Cal South posts their schedule and "Venue" utilization, so any hotel can simply check the Cal South website and see what is coming in the near future.


----------



## Keepers_Keeper (Feb 5, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Cal-South has a lot of blame on a lot of things.  I'm not sure "calling all of the hotels in Lancaster to tell them it's raining" should be on their priority list.


The post wasn't meant to blame cal south, only to vent a bit about having to deal with adjusting hotel and travel accommodations.  BTW, If you are going to quote, then quote directly.  I didn't say ""calling all of the hotels in Lancaster to tell them it's raining".  I said that the hotels (inferred Lancaster as I referenced it in the post) were not informed of the upcoming tournament dates, which is why they didn't expect to be inundated  with direct calls from team managers like me to request room blocks.  If the San Bernardino complex notified their hotel partners of the upcoming tournament - great.  Based on my conversations with at least 3 different hotels in Palmdale and Lancaster, they were not as aware.


----------



## RedCard (Feb 5, 2019)

G05 National Cup schedule has been revised to the following weekend starting Mar 2nd. Looks like the rest of the National Cup schedule is out also.


----------



## timbuck (Feb 5, 2019)

Keepers_Keeper said:


> The post wasn't meant to blame cal south, only to vent a bit about having to deal with adjusting hotel and travel accommodations.  BTW, If you are going to quote, then quote directly.  I didn't say ""calling all of the hotels in Lancaster to tell them it's raining".  I said that the hotels (inferred Lancaster as I referenced it in the post) were not informed of the upcoming tournament dates, which is why they didn't expect to be inundated  with direct calls from team managers like me to request room blocks.  If the San Bernardino complex notified their hotel partners of the upcoming tournament - great.  Based on my conversations with at least 3 different hotels in Palmdale and Lancaster, they were not as aware.


Quotation marks have been removed from my response.


----------



## SocalPapa (Feb 6, 2019)

Does this push everything back?  National Cup olders still says April 6th start date. Wondering if we should expect that to change now.


----------



## carla hinkle (Feb 7, 2019)

Aaaaaand it looks like rain again this weekend. Do we think they will still play this weekend? These rainouts are killing our family schedule.


----------



## LifeOfSoccer (Feb 7, 2019)

10% for Lancaster on Saturday and 40% on Sunday. I’m thinking games will go on, at least in Lancaster.


----------



## MWN (Feb 7, 2019)

The amount of rain in the forecast for Southern California is not significant, it should have no impact on State Cup for all of the private facilities


----------



## Goforgoal (Feb 7, 2019)

I agree with MWN. Games should play as scheduled this weekend. Bring an umbrella though.


----------



## Mom Taxi (Feb 7, 2019)

Easter is pretty late into April this year (April 21). Can anyone say off the top of their heads if in previous years have State Cup/National Cup games been scheduled Easter weekend?


----------



## MWN (Feb 7, 2019)

Easter = No State Cup games.  There would be too many angry emails and phone calls.


----------



## BananaKick (Feb 8, 2019)

LifeOfSoccer said:


> 10% for Lancaster on Saturday and 40% on Sunday. I’m thinking games will go on, at least in Lancaster.


I wonder how it looks for Silverlakes this weekend. Saturday looks good as of 10:00am today but looks like 70% rain on Sunday


----------



## Coach_JimmyZ (Feb 8, 2019)

BananaKick said:


> I wonder how it looks for Silverlakes this weekend. Saturday looks good as of 10:00am today but looks like 70% rain on Sunday


from CalSouth website : " WEATHER . . (Updated: Friday Feb 8th @ 1:00PM). All scheduled venues are OPEN and ready for play Feb 9-10. Games will play in the rain until the fields are pulled by the venue owners."

should be a full weekend of games


----------



## LifeOfSoccer (Feb 10, 2019)

Does anyone know if Lancaster shut their fields after the 9am games?  I'm not seeing updated scores for any of the 10:50 games and beyond.


----------



## LifeOfSoccer (Feb 10, 2019)

Sorry, I was looking in bracket play and found it showing in round of 16.


----------



## jrcaesar (Feb 11, 2019)

Good weekend in Del Mar. A pleasure to watch referees fully committed to the match, getting into the right positions and communicating with the players.


----------



## Caltek (Feb 11, 2019)

jrcaesar said:


> Good weekend in Del Mar. A pleasure to watch referees fully committed to the match, getting into the right positions and communicating with the players.


Not so much at Galloway downs . Some refs seemed to need some help and guidance on positioning not once but twice on a 7v7 game being smack in the middle of the 18 box during action and with her body blocking a ball being cleared only to have it drop right in front of other team player to score what happened to being the deciding goal.


----------



## BananaKick (Feb 14, 2019)

Coach_JimmyZ said:


> from CalSouth website : " WEATHER . . (Updated: Friday Feb 8th @ 1:00PM). All scheduled venues are OPEN and ready for play Feb 9-10. Games will play in the rain until the fields are pulled by the venue owners."
> 
> should be a full weekend of games


How does it look for this weekend at Silverlakes 2/16-17 with the rain and all. if we have anymore delays, the Finals could be postponed to March 2-3 any thoughts?


----------



## Sokrplayer75 (Feb 14, 2019)

Pouring right now but heavy rain to dissipate by about noon today? Light sporadic showers out there til friday morning. Tomorrow and Saturday look okay, but its going to be a tough call! Saw that they moved Sunday games earlier hoping to possibly avoid afternoon Saturday rain.


----------



## Threeyardsback (Feb 14, 2019)

Galway Downs is closed for the weekend of Feb 16, 17.  Will be interesting to see if this pushes back National Cup again.


----------



## futboldad1 (Feb 14, 2019)

Threeyardsback said:


> Galway Downs is closed for the weekend of Feb 16, 17.  Will be interesting to see if this pushes back National Cup again.


Interesting.

Weather report for Norco currently says rain ends Thursday and it's dry until late on Sunday. That's much better than it was for last weekend according to my SD surf friends who said it was raining both days last weekend. So I'm guessing Silverlakes is open.


----------



## gkrent (Feb 14, 2019)

Threeyardsback said:


> Galway Downs is closed for the weekend of Feb 16, 17.  Will be interesting to see if this pushes back National Cup again.


My DD played at Galway last year and was the last game before they shut the fields down...the ball was literally floating in some spots on the field.


----------



## lhjrbowl (Feb 14, 2019)

Silverlakes is now closed as well.


----------



## SoccerFrenzy (Feb 14, 2019)

lhjrbowl said:


> Silverlakes is now closed as well.


According to CalSouth all fields except Galway is opened


----------



## lhjrbowl (Feb 14, 2019)

SoccerFrenzy said:


> According to CalSouth all fields except Galway is opened


Give it time...the website will be updated later I'm sure. The fact remains that Silverlakes is closed. Enjoy your weekend away from soccer.


----------



## Threeyardsback (Feb 14, 2019)

This is posted on the front page of CalSouth

*CUP WEEKEND VENUES 
Silverlakes Park - CLOSED 
Ryan Park - OPEN 
Lancaster NSC - OPEN 
San Bernardino Complex - OPEN
Galway Downs - CLOSED*


----------



## Goforgoal (Feb 14, 2019)

State Cup Mudline was updated at 12:45 today (Thursday). All venues are closed this weekend with the exception of Lancaster.


----------



## Threeyardsback (Feb 14, 2019)

Goforgoal said:


> State Cup Mudline was updated at 12:45 today (Thursday). All venues are closed this weekend with the exception of Lancaster.


Indeed they did close them.

*CUP WEEKEND VENUES 
Silverlakes Park - CLOSED 
Ryan Park - CLOSED 
Lancaster NSC - OPEN 
San Bernardino Complex - CLOSED 
Galway Downs - CLOSED*

They have to be running out of rain dates to get this done.  Sooner or later the delays will cause issues with the teams and future scheduling


----------



## timbuck (Feb 14, 2019)

Feel bad for all of those parents/kids that want their season to end so they can move to a new team.


----------



## Eagle33 (Feb 14, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Feel bad for all of those parents/kids that want their season to end so they can move to a new team.


I don't know anyone who is waiting for State Cup to finish to move on. They all already did.


----------



## Threeyardsback (Feb 14, 2019)

I feel bad for the kids who want to play and may not be able to do so because the tournament moves once again right into spring break.


----------



## StrikerOC (Feb 14, 2019)

futboldad1 said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Weather report for Norco currently says rain ends Thursday and it's dry until late on Sunday. That's much better than it was for last weekend according to my SD surf friends who said it was raining both days last weekend. So I'm guessing Silverlakes is open.


Norco shouldn't be cancelled


----------



## messy (Feb 14, 2019)

Eagle33 said:


> I don't know anyone who is waiting for State Cup to finish to move on. They all already did.


Our coach sought and received a commitment from the kids leaving for “fancier” teams that they would stay through State Cup. It was cool for all.


----------



## outside! (Feb 14, 2019)

gkrent said:


> My DD played at Galway last year and was the last game before they shut the fields down...the ball was literally floating in some spots on the field.


DD's team did the same thing the previous year at Galway. Started the game in pouring rain with puddles on the field stopping the ball. At halftime we looked around and all the other fields were empty.


----------



## Surfref (Feb 14, 2019)

My games at Ryan Park for this weekend just got cancelled due to rainout


----------



## SBSC (Feb 14, 2019)

StrikerOC said:


> Norco shouldn't be cancelled
> 
> View attachment 3994


The problem for all the SoCal facilities and the community parks is that over the last 24 hours, we have had 2 waves hit us with nearly 3 inches (or more) of rain during that time period.  All of the fields are saturated to the point that fields are shedding surface water laterally.  The rain ends this afternoon, which is enough time for well built sports fields with good drainage and 12" sand caps to shed water (think professional stadiums) and be ready to play.  

Since all fields are at a saturation point (except Lancaster), for fields to be ready on Saturday, we would need the weather to be sunny, warm (above 70F), windy and low humidity, less than 50%.  36 to 48 hours should be enough time, if all other conditions are favorable.

Unfortunately, the forecast calls for another 1/4 inch on Friday night, with Friday being overcast, high humidity and moderate winds.  The temperatures will not rise above 55F and humidity will be high, which stunts evaporation.  Then, we have a 1/4 or more of rain on Friday night that will add moisture to fields that are still 60% to 70% saturated.  

In addition, Cal South doesn't want families to book hotels only to find that the fields are unplayable on Saturday morning.


----------



## Sokrplayer75 (Feb 14, 2019)

*
> WEATHER . . (Updated: Thursday Feb 14th @ 1:00PM)
. . . . . . . . LANCASTER is OPEN and ready for play Feb 16-17,
. . . . . . . . ALL OTHER STATE CUP VENUES are CLOSED Feb 16-17.

. . . . . . . . Revised schedules for Feb 22-23 will be posted by Tuesday Feb 19PM.*


----------



## outside! (Feb 14, 2019)

Sokrplayer75 said:


> *> WEATHER . . (Updated: Thursday Feb 14th @ 1:00PM)
> . . . . . . . . LANCASTER is OPEN and ready for play Feb 16-17,
> . . . . . . . . ALL OTHER STATE CUP VENUES are CLOSED Feb 16-17.
> 
> . . . . . . . . Revised schedules for Feb 22-23 will be posted by Tuesday Feb 19PM.*


The families going to Lancaster must be so happy.


----------



## Sokrplayer75 (Feb 14, 2019)

outside! said:


> The families going to Lancaster must be so happy.


for once, right!


----------



## timbuck (Feb 14, 2019)

outside! said:


> The families going to Lancaster must be so happy.


What could be better than a trip to Lancaster over President's day weekend?
Saturdays forecast calls for wind with a high of 49 degrees.  And a low of 34.
Sunday will be rain with a high of 45 and a low of 30.
Don't forget your soccer snow suit.  BRRRR!!!!!!


----------



## lastkid (Feb 14, 2019)

We've had some of our best team bonding in Lancaster.  Nothing else to do but hang out with your teammates and their families.  Other venues with more to do like Vegas or San Diego, and everyone goes off in their own direction.  More fun with the team if you are not all pulled in different directions.  I would rather not pay for a hotel room in Lancaster, but the boys on our team were disappointed to not be in Lancaster this year.  I guess it also helps to have boys and parents who generally get along with each other and have fun.


----------



## focomoso (Feb 14, 2019)

Eagle33 said:


> I don't know anyone who is waiting for State Cup to finish to move on. They all already did.


But I do know a lot of people who have moved, but can't play on their new teams because of the roster freeze.


----------

